# Canon printer question



## Sharkbait (Jul 13, 2004)

Okay, having a bit of an issue with my canon s9000 printer.  I refilled the ink cartridges on it, and now it's giving me a goofy color spectrum.  Could the ink from my stratitec refill kit be THAT far off of Canon's???  :?  Is there any way to calibrate the printer with the ink refills?


----------



## hobbes28 (Jul 13, 2004)

I've heard that you are not ever supposed to use refills for a photo printer.  I took that to heart and have never tried.


----------



## molested_cow (Jul 13, 2004)

Hmmm.... that's tricky. Usually the colors shouldn't be that far off.

If you want quality print, I will always suggest the manufacturer's ink.


----------



## mrsid99 (Jul 13, 2004)

Hi Shark,
 Please don't take this as a snide remark but have you checked that you've got the ink tanks in the right place? 
 It's not a tough thing to do with six ink tanks especially with a cyan and a photo cyan and a magenta and a photo magenta.
 I've a Canon S900 which is similar to yours (except yours has the wide carriage) and I know I've nearly mixed the tanks a couple of times.
 If that doesn't work try running the setup procedure from scratch.
 HTH.


----------



## Sharkbait (Jul 13, 2004)

mrsid99 said:
			
		

> Hi Shark,
> Please don't take this as a snide remark but have you checked that you've got the ink tanks in the right place?
> It's not a tough thing to do with six ink tanks especially with a cyan and a photo cyan and a magenta and a photo magenta.
> I've a Canon S900 which is similar to yours (except yours has the wide carriage) and I know I've nearly mixed the tanks a couple of times.
> ...



  That was the first thing I checked!!  Luckily, there's a little sticker on the carriage to tell me which tank goes where.  The thing seems to devour photo-cyan and photo-magenta, and all my prints are coming out with a greenish-bluish cast to them.  :|


----------



## mrsid99 (Jul 13, 2004)

In that case my guess is that the inks are slightly different so try running the initial setup again, you know the one where you have to run a print page and select the closest color etc.?


----------



## Sharkbait (Jul 13, 2004)

mrsid99 said:
			
		

> In that case my guess is that the inks are slightly different so try running the initial setup again, you know the one where you have to run a print page and select the closest color etc.?



Hmm I don't think it has a util like that.  I'll have to dig around...  I know I can manually control the ink concentrations, but there's no way to check it individually...


----------



## mrsid99 (Jul 13, 2004)

I just checked the manual and it's the printhead alignment utility I was thinking of.
 If that doesn't work then I guess it's new ink cartridges all around.


----------



## Sharkbait (Jul 14, 2004)

I've been running every combination of stuff I can find, and it's definitely the printer.  I printed a photo on my old lexmark, and it came out pretty close to what I see on the monitor.  I printed the photo (to the s9000) from photoshop, adobe album, and windows photo printing, and all come out with the same greenish/bluish tint, so yeah, I guess I'm shuckin out the bucks for new ink.  :-?  That sucks!


----------



## tr0gd0o0r (Jul 14, 2004)

Is it a consistent tint on every photo?  If so you might be able to adjust for it in photoshop before printing.  NOt an ideal solution, but it may save you some money


----------



## Sharkbait (Jul 14, 2004)

That's what I was thinking, as well.  The control panel for the printer driver has manual adjustments that allow the c-m-y to be changed.  The tint is very pronounced blue-cyan color, so I might try dropping that down some and see what happens. 

Here's an example:

* Original imagefile from photoshop*








*Scan of the print.  Printed on glossy photo paper through photoshop.*







As you can see, it's quite a noticeable shift...  ;-)  At first I thought I had some color profile set up wrong in photoshop, but this is consistent with anything that goes through the printer.  :?


----------



## Daniel (Jul 14, 2004)

It kinda looks as if the other colors are not printed, only cyan and black is in the picture. Can you check the other colors?


----------



## Sharkbait (Jul 14, 2004)

It's breathing at the moment...I'm running through some other settings in photoshop and it's looking better.  I've got the browns back into the newest prints.  Grrrr!!!


----------



## Sharkbait (Jul 14, 2004)

It was the inks.  I went out and got a new p-cyan and p-magenta today, and it works 1000% better!  :|


----------



## mrsid99 (Jul 14, 2004)

Glad you got it fixed without having to buy the whole set!
 For reference, I ordered a set (all 6) of replacement ink cartridges for my S900 today and supposedly they're guaranteed to be direct replacements for the Canon's.
 Well we'll see, I'll let you know how they work once I get them, at $22 for all six it's worth the gamble.


----------



## Sharkbait (Jul 14, 2004)

mrsid99 said:
			
		

> Glad you got it fixed without having to buy the whole set!
> For reference, I ordered a set (all 6) of replacement ink cartridges for my S900 today and supposedly they're guaranteed to be direct replacements for the Canon's.
> Well we'll see, I'll let you know how they work once I get them, at $22 for all six it's worth the gamble.



:shock:  Hell yes it's worth the gamble!!  Let me know how they work out for you--I just shelled out $25 for the P-cyan and P-magenta by themselves!!


----------



## KWRPhotography (Oct 1, 2012)

Have you considered using a good lab to order from instead of a printer? I'm so over the costly cartridges and the labs produce such better images...cheap. Go with a good pro lab if you do this, there are many out there that will print for non-pros as well as pro photographers.


----------



## Buckster (Oct 1, 2012)

KWRPhotography said:


> Have you considered using a good lab to order from instead of a printer? I'm so over the costly cartridges and the labs produce such better images...cheap. Go with a good pro lab if you do this, there are many out there that will print for non-pros as well as pro photographers.


This conversation ended on July 14th of 2004.  EIGHT YEARS AGO.


----------



## KWRPhotography (Oct 1, 2012)

Ha -Just joined...didn't notice. Not use to being on forums that had such old conversations. ha  - So I take it no one purges this forum for outdated topics? I'll be sure to watch closely.


----------

